# Kibble vs. Homecooked vs. BARF/ Raw diet?



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I just got back from a long weekend away with 3 dogs suffering from the effects (upset tummys & diarrreah) of the new Canidae recipie change. Plus my new boy also had diarreah because of what ever they wre feeding the poor guy in the shelter. 
I've just about had it with trying to switch foods every few months because of some upset. I wound up putting everyone on half rations of boiled chicken, rice and pumpkin and I see that their stools are starting to firm up a bit but are still not there. 
Tonight I added a small portion of dry kibble to their food just to get something extra into them. I was hoping to switch them all gradually from the rice to the kibble but with 4 dogs and the upset tummys I'm thinking of switching away from kibble.
Could someone tell me if it's cheaper to have them on a fairly good kibble $49 pr 33lb bag. or would it be better to switch them over to either homecooking or RAW?


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

It costs approx $1/lb of food for me to feed my dogs. My male is currently getting 2.25lbs and my female approx 1.75-2lbs (depending on what we are doing) a day. A lot of the cost will be depend on what resources you have near you - do you have a meat distributor where you can buy (cheaply) in bulk? Can you stock up on sales? I'd really recommend a chest freezer, especially feeding 4 dogs. Do you have friend(s) that hunt (who can supply you with the parts - like heart, liver, trim that they do not want)? For us, the bulk of my savings come from not having to go to the vet very often for my males allergies (he was constantly itching away).

Hope the puppers feel better soon!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I feed the same amount as mspiker for my males and female. But for me the cheapest I get on meat is $1.23 a pound for ground turkey the rest are $1.50-2 a pound. But I take advantage of hunters and friends when they butcher a cow. So I might save if I paid for premium kibble or I might not as the shipping might put me over.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: crabbyCould someone tell me if it's cheaper to have them on a fairly good kibble $49 pr 33lb bag.


Like the others, I average around $1 per # of raw food and feed about 2 #s per day to each dog. I think the only way to know if this is cheaper than kibble is to calculate out how much you spend per day or week on kibble per dog. 

I find raw to be more expensive, but to me worth it because it enables me to control the ingredients, the quality of ingredients, tweak ingredients and proportions to suit each dog, plus the dogs have cleaner teeth and more muscle tone.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It depends on the quality of the meat you're feeding. The reason I don't feed raw exclusively is that I like to feed free range, antibiotic-free meat and that would make it extremely expensive. Your meat in Canada has less additives than ours does here but it's still not great. 

I do homecook for Rafi (and used to for Chama) and it is about equal with the super premium quality kibble prices (like Orijen). Why not just feed Orijen--you've got easy access to the best kibble out there!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI do homecook for Rafi (and used to for Chama) and it is about equal with the super premium quality kibble prices (like Orijen). Why not just feed Orijen--you've got easy access to the best kibble out there!


I was trying to find something a little cheaper to feed. Plus they have been sooo sick from the Canidae that I'm still battleing with the diarreah and they have been off Canidae since Sunday.
The kibble I've supplimenting them with right now is Fromm I don't know if anyone knows much about it. It's new to them since I took them off the Canidae and I was trying to find another kibble at the time. 
Where could I get info on a good homecook recipie?
Right now I'm am just totaly confused.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I started with the Pitcairn book (about 15 years ago) and modify it to suit my dog's needs. Some people don't like his recipes b/c they include grains. 

I think if I was just starting from scratch now I would buy this book by Monica Segal: http://www.monicasegal.com/catalog/product.php?cPath=25&products_id=66

What are you feeding at this moment? Is there a Global Pet near you? They usually have some good options for preprepared raw that aren't too expensive.


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

_I find raw to be more expensive, but to me worth it because it enables me to control the ingredients, the quality of ingredients, tweak ingredients and proportions to suit each dog, plus the dogs have cleaner teeth and more muscle tone. _

Agree. Knowing what my dogs are actually eating is priceless!
Feeding raw can be more expensive, but doesn't has to. If I count it up, my dogs have been eating prob. a half year for FREE, just by getting free deer meat. 
I also get chicken at the chicken plant and pay ~ 1/3 from the grocery store price. Through online search I found a meat rabbit breeder an hour away who sells rabbits for $1/lb. I buy other stuff at asian markets- who aren't neccessarily offering the most freshest products (I personally wouldn't eat it), but the variety and price are good. If you have good resources, the raw diet can be cheaper than kibble.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Don't forget when you feed raw, the supplements also add up. 
Vit E, esterC Salmon oil, Gluco/chrondroitin are what I add daily. Feeding raw is worth it, my dogs have really nice coats and pearly white teeth. I have been lucky so far to find the sources averaging $1 a #. If they dry up I will go back to a good grain free kibble and my dogs will suffer the consequences.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: crabby
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: BowWowMeowI do homecook for Rafi (and used to for Chama) and it is about equal with the super premium quality kibble prices (like Orijen). Why not just feed Orijen--you've got easy access to the best kibble out there!
> ...


I've fed Fromm and Go Naturals, I always end up back at Holistic Blend http://www.holisticblend.com/ I like it, the dogs like it. Some people disagree with something you can buy in a grocery store, but if you have a big Zehrs near you, it is in the natural/organic section. It's around $50-$60/bag I don't know an exact price







but you can order off the website. Everything is Canadian ingredients except (the kind I feed) the lamb and rice, it is New Zealand spring lamb. I've had excellent luck with it and my kids love their cookies!


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I'll see if I can ask my neighbours if I see them this weekend, they've been home cooking for their dog for years. Or my groomer will have a good recipe. The Pet Valu I go to, also carries Holistic Blend has a great freezer section with pre-packaged pre-made foods. That's where I buy my herring for the cats. They also have frozen yogurt for dogs.


----------



## Tula (May 21, 2004)

I think which one you feed is dependent upon WHY the tummy upsets occur. Are there health issues with your dogs? (SIBO, allergies, EPI, etc.) Have they already been diagnosed? Is it only certain dogs it happens with?

Something else to consider... as much as you may want to feed all your dogs the same thing, it is quite possible that each dog tolerates food differently... and you may have to think about feeding different foods for them.

Raw would be cheaper than Cooking because you can feed the bones for raw and not have to supplement with a Calcium supplment. However, depending on the variety you can feed your dogs, you are probably looking at quite a bit of money on supplements if you feed raw.

Also, depending on the health issues of your dogs... some dogs may not tolerate raw. Ekko actually did terrible with Raw and I know some other members on this board whose health issue dogs also did terrible with Raw.

Bottom line is.... it really depends on the dog, their health issues, and their individual body composition as far as what would be cheapest and best for them. Not easy to do when you have multiple dogs. I know it was difficult for me with just Ekko... I can't imagine having a pack!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I save money feeding raw because I feed disgusting stuff-- turkey hearts (and occasionally turkey stomachs) makes up the bulk of his muscle meat.. alternated with beef from cheap-o beef off-cuts that nobody wants, cos the meat is too tough, dark, unappealing, tough from older outdoor-kept critters. I also save on feeding raw meaty bones by alternating through chicken legs or backs (REALLY cheap-o!), turkey necks (cut 'em in pieces.. cheap, cheap cheap) and small, unpopular "trash fish"-- any fish not commonly noshed on by most people, sold at Asian markets, Russian markets, etc.

What Tula said! Some dogs do poorly on raw. My dog did poorly on kibble, and did have digestive issues. For him, raw gave him healthy digestion, skin, etc.. but for some dogs, the best is a kibble or homecooked.


----------

